# D(issappointing)NGD



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 28, 2012)

well, I just came back from the UPS facility and got my 1st Carvin DC700, 1st 7-string and my 1st guitar with SS frets, pics (and lots of them) will be uploaded later this afternoon.

First off, it looks great!! Well, nice. Very solid, very well-made, BUT ....

- It's a solid color build, Candy Red Metallic, with burled maple fretboard, Tung oiled neck. I saw previously made ones like that and they looked AWESOME (to me anyway) with rounded edges. So, I did NOT choose the BBE option, aren't the edges of the DC700 rounded by default, just like the 727? Or was it my mistake? 

- The burl figuring on the fretboard is lame, nothing like what I saw on other Carvin builds or even some high-end Fenders, MMs. So, I'm not sure what went wrong there. 

So, I'm kind of disappointed, really, I know I might sound like an idiot, but I have a very busy life so that's why I went thru this order 100% online since it's a very straightforward build, or that's what I thought. 

Any feedback, opinions, suggestions for what to do are welcome.

*EDIT:* Order was placed 7/31, and I just got it today 9/28, so it wasn't a rush build or anything.

Here are the pics:


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the body has straight edges by default. But with carvin, if you're not happy with it can't you just send it back for a rebuild?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 28, 2012)

If that's the case, is the 'rounded edges' option a phone-only option, because it's nowhere to be found on the online builder.

I could return it of course, it's an option, but what would guarantee the new one will not have other 'problems'. 

From what I read, they seem to get very busy around the holiday season up until tax-return, that's why I waited to do it in the summer.


----------



## Quitty (Sep 28, 2012)

The DC700 is indeed straight edged, as it appears in photos. Maybe it's an option 50, i don't know.

Concerning the burl - i understand you're more than welcome to specify the type of figuring you want for whatever part of your guitar and i'm sure they'd do it over E-mail as well -
so while i understand your disappointment, i can't say I see what Carvin did wrong.

Call them up. I think you can afford to spend half an hour over the phone to set up the purchase of a 1800$ (+-) guitar.

Concerning busy periods and CS - yes, they can be twitchy during some seasons but i can't see a better option.

Hope it all works out in the end - i'm dead happy with my Carvin.


----------



## Spamspam (Sep 28, 2012)

Yup, I would call them up, let them know what it is you don't like about it, and arrange a re-build. Don't know if you bought the first one by talking to a salesman, or by internet, but it would be a few minutes well spent, to discuss it with them, rather than be disappointed with your purchase.
That is what the return policy is for.
Good luck.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, it cost me $1269 (everything). I am not saying Carvin did anything wrong, well, if there is one thing, they show on the main page of the DC700 two builds, one w/ straight edges, other is rounded. Yet their online ordering is not clear on this option.

Since the BBE option imply that straight edges + binding is $60 more, it seems to me that someone (like in my case) could think that the rounded edge is the default, which I think is the case with their 727, 747 models.

I'll call them up and see what they suggest.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 28, 2012)

rounded sides is a 727/747 option not 700 option due to the arm contour


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 28, 2012)

How about some pics of said guitar so that the masses can judge the quality of burled maple?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 28, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> How about some pics of said guitar so that the masses can judge the quality of burled maple?



Sure will do in a few hours (lunch break), I'm at work at the moment.


----------



## Discoqueen (Sep 28, 2012)

Burled maple is a carvin fretboard option on the guitar builder?


----------



## thrsher (Sep 28, 2012)

Discoqueen said:


> Burled maple is a carvin fretboard option on the guitar builder?


 

birdseye can be considered a burl


----------



## mwcarl (Sep 28, 2012)

thrsher said:


> birdseye can be considered a burl



Uh, no.


----------



## -42- (Sep 28, 2012)

So you're saying that you didn't get the beveled edges? (like the one pictured below)


----------



## MikeH (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he means rounded, like the DC7X7.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 28, 2012)

mwcarl said:


> Uh, no.



I meant confused...ive seen people refer to birdseye as burl


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 28, 2012)

Let this be a lesson to anyone thinking about ordering a Carvin. Always call your order in and talk to a sales person. For the most part they are willing to help you get the kind of figuring you want on premium woods. And you have to talk to them if you are getting any option 50 changes. It takes a few minutes, but will help avoid any new guitar disappointments.

To the OP. Man, I'm sorry to hear you are disappointed in your new guitar. That sucks. It's happened to me before. I feel your pain. Make that phone call. Have Carvin do a rebuild and talk to them about your expectations in the figured woods. And the body edge contour.


----------



## illimmigrant (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks like you got most of your questions answered already. If you're not happy with the build, you have 10 days to send it back. There is nothing you can do about the figuring of the woods you order except pay them an additional fee (opt 50) to have them hand pick the nicest/deepest piece of wood they have at the moment. You'd have to do this over the phone. With this, you would also lose your 10-day trial period and will pretty much be stuck with whatever you get. Love it or hate it.
I would also recommend you phone them up. I talked to them whn ordering my build and everything came out great.
Rounded sides *may *be an OPT 50 for a DC 700, but you'd have to ask them.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 28, 2012)

-42- said:


> So you're saying that you didn't get the beveled edges? (like the one pictured below)



Nope, I got straight edges, and by burled, I meant birdseye maple.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 28, 2012)

bazguitarman said:


> Let this be a lesson to anyone thinking about ordering a Carvin. Always call your order in and talk to a sales person. For the most part they are willing to help you get the kind of figuring you want on premium woods. And you have to talk to them if you are getting any option 50 changes. It takes a few minutes, but will help avoid any new guitar disappointments.
> 
> To the OP. Man, I'm sorry to hear you are disappointed in your new guitar. That sucks. It's happened to me before. I feel your pain. Make that phone call. Have Carvin do a rebuild and talk to them about your expectations in the figured woods. And the body edge contour.



Sure, I am not dissing anyone, I'm sure Carvin DO want to make me a happy customer. I'll probably have to call them and see how to do that.

But are you saying that beveled edges are option 50? How could this be the case and they have one like that on the MAIN DC700 page?


----------



## Imbrium998 (Sep 28, 2012)

-42- said:


> So you're saying that you didn't get the beveled edges? (like the one pictured below)




Ha....thats my old DC700 from my first build with them a la http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/198355-ngd-my-first-dc700.html


Just so you know, the 7x7 series has the smoother edges, but even in this guitar it had a rounded body contour. In my successive build, I asked for the natural binding/flat edge contour and it STILL was not what I wanted. I feel like I wasted $50.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 28, 2012)

I updated the OP w/ pics. Just as a silly question, how come beveled edges is option 50 and you see them all the time as returned items? Something doesn't add up 

I'll call Carvin when I get home there, I'm ahead of them by 2 hrs so I will have the time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2012)

When it comes to Carvin, if you're not 100% happy, get them to do a rebuild. Give them a call when spec'ing out the rebuild and send them some photos of what kind of grain you want on the fretboard. 

Carvin is really good when it comes to rebuilds, at least for domestic customers. Just get on it fast, you don't want the time to runout.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 28, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> When it comes to Carvin, if you're not 100% happy, get them to do a rebuild. Give them a call when spec'ing out the rebuild and send them some photos of what kind of grain you want on the fretboard.
> 
> Carvin is really good when it comes to rebuilds, at least for domestic customers. Just get on it fast, you don't want the time to runout.




I do believe in that too, I think they are an awesome company. I'll call them today and see what I can do. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2012)

Remember, regardless of the issues, as a Carvin customer based in the US you have 10 days by default to get either a full refund or a rebuild to your specs.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Dude that's a birdseye board. I've NEVER seen a burled fretboard lol. That one is AAA at least, and is really nice dude... for frame of reference, evh's are AA, and only a few ebmm/peaveys make it as nice as yours!

BUT you paid for something, if its not to your standards, return that shit!


That said, that thing is AWESOME!


----------



## -42- (Sep 28, 2012)

Now that I see it, I would be more than happy to take it off your hands if you're unsatisfied.


----------



## Discoqueen (Sep 28, 2012)

^I was thinking the same but my DC727 has just been paid off/shipped so I better not even say it haha. I was even thinking about getting a Dc700 with candy red metallic and a birds eye fretboard before I saw this, so, insanely coincidental GAS builder! I would have the back and sides black, though, and maybe get a Satin Matte instead of gloss, I wonder how that would work with a metallic color? 

Anyways, sorry you're disappointing dude but HDNGD!!!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea, thats birds eye, not burl. And i think its fucking hot


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 28, 2012)

Man that sucks that you didn't get what you wanted. On the other hand, that guitar looks pretty badass in my opinion.


----------



## Curt (Sep 28, 2012)

Return it if you're not happy with the turn-out. I like that guitar a lot though.


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 28, 2012)

As far as i know, if you didnt request "BBE - Natural Top Wood Body Binding w/ Straight Edges" you should have gotten a dc700 with rounded body edges

like this








IMO straight edges looks better on these, but the point of getting a carvin is to get something customized how YOU want it. So if its not what you wanted, send it back!


----------



## Augminished (Sep 28, 2012)

I like it


----------



## Curt (Sep 28, 2012)

Discoqueen said:


> ^I was thinking the same but my DC727 has just been paid off/shipped so I better not even say it haha. I was even thinking about getting a Dc700 with candy red metallic and a birds eye fretboard before I saw this, so, insanely coincidental GAS builder! I would have the back and sides black, though, and maybe get a Satin Matte instead of gloss, I wonder how that would work with a metallic color?
> 
> Anyways, sorry you're disappointing dude but HDNGD!!!


 Satin CRM would look awesome!


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 28, 2012)

Nothing worse than opening the box and not getting what you thought........

......but I think that guitar looks great!


----------



## glpg80 (Sep 28, 2012)

I never judge on wood looks alone. If it sounds fucking killer then run with it, each piece of wood is like a finger print - tonally and physically different from each other in all perspectives.

You could look at it from the customer service/ordered/i want it standpoint but at the end of the day you have a killer guitar with killer birdseye and you're concerned about asthetics when a guitar is made to be played.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 28, 2012)

ok, this guitar looks amazing... I would be happy!!!


----------



## baptizedinblood (Sep 28, 2012)

That Bird's Eye turned out really good...but hey, opinions  

I don't think the edges are rounded by default. It might even be an option 50 for the DC700. My 727 had the option of rounded or squared edges.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Sep 28, 2012)

To the OP, your guitar looks great! I hope it will grow on you because that thing looks killer!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 28, 2012)

Exit Existence said:


> As far as i know, if you didnt request "BBE - Natural Top Wood Body Binding w/ Straight Edges" you should have gotten a dc700 with rounded body edges
> 
> like this...
> 
> IMO straight edges looks better on these, but the point of getting a carvin is to get something customized how YOU want it. So if its not what you wanted, send it back!



From the Carvin web site, the builder app, that's exactly what I understood as well, BBE = $60 on the DC700, and it's not on my bill anywhere. I just called and asked about this, the guitar specialist said the default is straight edges + he doesn't think they offer rounded edges option on the DC700 at all, but I could send him pictures if I have any, kind of an unexpected reply to be honest, but it's Fri. end of shift, or it could be a special rare order. 

As for the birdseye maple fretboard, I guess many members here agree with my wife who told me I'm just crazy  as it looks awesome. It started growing on me, but still I asked the person on the phone and he said you could ask over the phone to choose an 'active' birdseye maple with more figuring, and they charge $40 for that.





glpg80 said:


> I never judge on wood looks alone. If it sounds fucking killer then run with it, each piece of wood is like a finger print - tonally and physically different from each other in all perspectives.
> 
> You could look at it from the customer service/ordered/i want it standpoint but at the end of the day you have a killer guitar with killer birdseye and you're concerned about asthetics when a guitar is made to be played.



You're absolutely right, and I have been playing it almost non-stop now. I think I will change the factory strings w/ D'Addario 9's so I can judge it better. I thought maple neck thru + maple f. board + Alder wings would be bright but it is not, at all. It's full sounding and more chuncky and bassy than my neck thru maple + ebony + mahogany LTD. It could be the pickups (Carvin vs EMG 81X/60X on the LTD) but I'll play it more tomorrow, louder . I have taken more pics under better lighting, more pics later. 

Thank you guys  for the support, this is one heck of a community.


----------



## potatohead (Sep 28, 2012)

The DC700 has never had rounded edges, that is an option for the 727/747. You can't get BBE on your guitar because they will not do BBE unless you have a top wood. With the BBE option the edges are a bit straighter but it's not a huge change. 

The fretboard is a little weak for birdseye (not burl) but it's still nice. I think the guitar looks friggin great.


*Edit - Looking at your guitar it actually looks like it might have the BBE edges, but not the binding. The edges do look sharper than a standard DC700 usually. I have one coming mid next week without the BBE, so I can compare better then. Look at the last two guitars at this link. The horns on yours definately look like the green one.* 

http://www.carvinguitars.com/guitargallery/dc700

Maybe someone hit the wrong program on the machine.


----------



## Knyas (Sep 28, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> how come beveled edges is option 50 and you see them all the time as returned items? Something doesn't add up



You got something wrong because you weren't properly informed, you don't need to find way's to justify it, it was an honest mistake.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 28, 2012)

potatohead said:


> The DC700 has never had rounded edges, that is an option for the 727/747. You can't get BBE on your guitar because they will not do BBE unless you have a top wood. With the BBE option the edges are a bit straighter but it's not a huge change.
> 
> The fretboard is a little weak for birdseye (not burl) but it's still nice. I think the guitar looks friggin great.
> 
> ...



Exactly, mine does not look like this one from the Carvin DC700 page






Mine looks exactly like this one, from the DC700 gallery





Here is mine:





So something is going on. Apparently both options are there, but which is the default, it beats me now I am confused. I'll call them up tomorrow in the morning and talk to someone to settle this point.


----------



## potatohead (Sep 28, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Exactly, mine does not look like this one from the Carvin DC700 page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I suppose it's possible they keep the hard edges on the solid colors? I'll do some digging on some NGD's and see what I can pull up. The one I have coming is a quilt top so I'm curious now.


----------



## potatohead (Sep 29, 2012)

Honestly dude, I think they just flat out switched it at some point. 

I have looked at about 10 NGD threads and the ones from about May and earlier have the typical DC bevel. The newer one all have the hard edge, regardless of BBE option, top wood/no top wood, and finish.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope you get this figured out. Disappointing NGD is disappointing.


----------



## Spamspam (Sep 29, 2012)

When the DC700 was introduced, they did have rounded edges. They changed it, somewhere around a few months ago, to default to BBE edges. Maybe to set it farther apart from the 727 series? Dunno. I ordered mine with BBE, they refunded my 60$, with a note that BBE was standard. Which works out well for me 8). When working out my next build, I really want the passives, with coil splitters, so am going to try and OP50 the 727 control layout on a 700, simply because I like the BBE edges much more than rounded.
Now that I see your pics, I LOVE that guitar. Birds eye maple is very random, it looks great, but I can see your confusion, if you were expecting burl, which they don't offer on a fingerboard.
Give it a couple days, if you want a more splotchy fretboard, return it, and ask for a rebuild. I don't think I'd be able to send that one back, though.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 29, 2012)

That is a pretty decent birdseye board, the rest seems like you missed something on the way.


----------



## metallic1 (Sep 29, 2012)

your guitar looks more agressive with the non rounded edges, and that fretboard looks awesome. you got a sweet guitar dude, id keeper!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm a little confused because on the website I can only see semi-rounded edges on the DC700 page and none with squared edges...


----------



## purpledc (Sep 29, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> I'm a little confused because on the website I can only see semi-rounded edges on the DC700 page and none with squared edges...




No need to be confused. This is classic carvin. They make changes and forget to update their website. Best case scenario for ANYONE wanting a new carvin. Follow these steps.

1. CALL carvin

2. Ask many question and make sure every singe detail that is a deal breaker for you is gone over thoroughly.

3. After you have decided on everything make sure that the salesman reads back your order like at mcdonalds so that you know what your getting.

4. Have the salesman send you an invoice to your email with all your options so that you can review it and make corrections if need be.

5. After you recieve that invoice go over it thoroughly. If something doesnt look right, call.



Remember guys carvin have humans working for them. And as such they will make mistakes. But IMHO placing a online order is ONLY for those who arent picky about the small details. If your a particular person like me then you need to call it in and explain in detail what you expect from the figuring in the wood and other details. Failing to do this makes the buyer just as much to blame as Carvin. If you dont say "I want an exceptionally figured fingerboard" then dont raise and eyebrow when you dont get it.


----------



## SuRTiFy (Sep 29, 2012)

I think it looks good!


----------



## potatohead (Sep 29, 2012)

I've always ordered online and put anything special I wanted in the comments section. I've never had an issue. 

I bet the sales guys don't even really know about this change. About a week after I ordered my guitar (currently with UPS) I emailed Bart about changing to BBE with binding, and asked if the guitar had been CNC'd because I knew the edge was different. He never mentioned in fact, the edge ISN'T any different. 

Personally I think it's great because I like the harder edge more.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 29, 2012)

Spamspam said:


> When the DC700 was introduced, they did have rounded edges. They changed it, somewhere around a few months ago, to default to BBE edges. Maybe to set it farther apart from the 727 series? Dunno. I ordered mine with BBE, they refunded my 60$, with a note that BBE was standard. Which works out well for me 8). When working out my next build, I really want the passives, with coil splitters, so am going to try and OP50 the 727 control layout on a 700, simply because I like the BBE edges much more than rounded.
> Now that I see your pics, I LOVE that guitar. Birds eye maple is very random, it looks great, but I can see your confusion, if you were expecting burl, which they don't offer on a fingerboard.
> Give it a couple days, if you want a more splotchy fretboard, return it, and ask for a rebuild. I don't think I'd be able to send that one back, though.




I will not return this guitars for just looks, and in fact it already started growing on me. Regarding the beveled edge, well, they should make it clear on their web page. Anyhow, that will probably matter on my next build, hopefully next summer.



> No need to be confused. This is classic carvin. They make changes and forget to update their website. Best case scenario for ANYONE wanting a new carvin. Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. CALL carvin
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you that what you have there is the best case scenario. But still, not updating their web page with the latest changes is not particularly good for business at this day and age. I think I learned my lesson and since I'm too particular as well, I will never order online again from them, only by phone.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 29, 2012)

purpledc said:


> No need to be confused. This is classic carvin. They make changes and forget to update their website.


They really need to get on that, because someone might like what he sees there, and even if that someone did call, he might try to be 100% certain by stating clearly "And you'll give me the _standard_ body edges, right?", to which the answer will be "Yes", and he'll not get what he wants anyways if he thinks the standard is different than what the pictures show. So you gotta go through the list like you were talking to a kid. So in your preferred specs you'll have to specifically point out everything, even the stuff you assume is standard.


----------



## ihunda (Sep 29, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I totally agree with you that what you have there is the best case scenario. But still, not updating their web page with the latest changes is not particularly good for business at this day and age. I think I learned my lesson and since I'm too particular as well, I will never order online again from them, only by phone.



Carvin website is a bit outdated, the ordering popup window could use some polishing and nice instant preview pictures just like what Warmoth has for some of their line.

Also the option 50 thing is very strange to grasp as some very minor things can become option 50 and who wants to lose his money back guarantee for a slightly different color?


----------



## ihunda (Sep 29, 2012)

Also I frequently don't see the prices in the custom builder. Randomly later on, the prices come back, did anybody experience that as well?


----------



## purpledc (Sep 29, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I will not return this guitars for just looks, and in fact it already started growing on me. Regarding the beveled edge, well, they should make it clear on their web page. Anyhow, that will probably matter on my next build, hopefully next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you that what you have there is the best case scenario. But still, not updating their web page with the latest changes is not particularly good for business at this day and age. I think I learned my lesson and since I'm too particular as well, I will never order online again from them, only by phone.




Oh make no mistake. Carvin fucked up here and they make update mistakes all the time. It sucks for those that dont have a ton of experience with them but for long time carvin users this really isnt any news to us. It doesnt excuse carvin though for doing this.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 30, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> - The burl figuring on the fretboard is lame, nothing like what I saw on other Carvin builds or even some high-end Fenders, MMs. So, I'm not sure what went wrong there.


Just one thing to consider - how much will you pay for a high end Fender?

FWIW the board is actually really nice. Unless you've ordered (and paid the upcharge) for 5A then you can't pick them up on that one.

Can't comment on the other issues, but the board isn't one.


----------



## potatohead (Sep 30, 2012)

purpledc said:


> Oh make no mistake. Carvin fucked up here and they make update mistakes all the time. It sucks for those that dont have a ton of experience with them but for long time carvin users this really isnt any news to us. It doesnt excuse carvin though for doing this.


 
Someone posted on the Carvin boards that the catalogue has been updated, but obviously the site hasn't. Really weird. 

I'll bet money they changed the edges around the same time the DC600 came out to keep continuity between the 600/700/800.


----------



## fps (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks really nice to me, I'd give it a coupla days and see if you bond with it, if not, rebuild, good luck, it's important to have what you want, perhaps you'll decide what you want is in front of you, perhaps not, but life is short, so make sure you have no regrets, whatever decision you make.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 30, 2012)

hairychris said:


> Just one thing to consider - how much will you pay for a high end Fender?
> 
> FWIW the board is actually really nice. Unless you've ordered (and paid the upcharge) for 5A then you can't pick them up on that one.
> 
> Can't comment on the other issues, but the board isn't one.



I get that now, but just out of curiosity, if you have any knowledge or experience, how much would a 5A fretboard cost? 
The guy (Carvin guitar specialist) I talked to on the phone did not mention any wood grade, he just said I'd pay $40 so that they pick an 'active' piece of birdseye maple.


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 1, 2012)

An "active" piece? What's that mean, it's a sentient lifeform and grows birdseye here and there randomly on the fretboard?! Heck yes!!!

I like that guitar though!! And the fretboard.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 1, 2012)

Fretboard looks pretty nice to me, but maybe it's just the pictures that bring out the birdseye. Sucks that you're not happy with a custom build... but hopefully they can remedy the issues?


----------



## xxvicarious (Oct 1, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Dude that's a birdseye board. I've NEVER seen a burled fretboard lol. That one is AAA at least, and is really nice dude... for frame of reference, evh's are AA, and only a few ebmm/peaveys make it as nice as yours!
> 
> BUT you paid for something, if its not to your standards, return that shit!
> 
> ...


 

Yeaaa, I'd have to agree. That fretboard is fuckin' spectacular


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 1, 2012)

I love that look. You should totally take more pictures so I can envy you more. That board is fucking killer!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. The guitar definitely grew on me and it's a keeper. I'll indulge myself with rounded edges on my next build. I called Carvin yesterday and the person I usually communicate with indeed confirmed that the straight edges are now the default on the DC700 and that Carvin did update the catalog to reflect that but not the web site. To which he said that he'll address the issue and get in touch w/ people responsible for updating it. 
The rounded (beveled) body edges is still available as an option (IIRC it's RB) on the DC700 for a mere $30. 

As for the guitar, the construction is immaculate. The wood is very resonant and the tone is full and balanced. That takes me to the pickups, while clean they are great, but a bit of distortion and they lose the clarity & definition. They don't compare to my 81x/60x, not even close. So, a pickup upgrade is in preparation, I'm thinking 81-7X/707TWX, so stay tuned for more on that.

I will take more pics in different lighting situations, the fretboard looks just as it looks in the pics, so I guess I was confused on that (thinking it was burl). I'll post more pics later this evening.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't edit the 1st post, so here are some more pics, all are in sunlight, some are with sunlight + fill flash. Some pics have been edited to blur the ugly wires that I was too lazy to unplug.


----------



## Discoqueen (Oct 2, 2012)

^I just died.


----------



## littledoc (Oct 3, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I updated the OP w/ pics. Just as a silly question, how come beveled edges is option 50 and you see them all the time as returned items? Something doesn't add up
> 
> I'll call Carvin when I get home there, I'm ahead of them by 2 hrs so I will have the time.




I think the answer, and the cause of some confusion, is that Carvin no longer does the beveled edges on the DC700. The DC800 and DC600 don't have them, so it may have been a choice to keep the aesthetic consistent across the line. You may still be able to get beveled edges as an option 50.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Oct 3, 2012)

littledoc said:


> I think the answer, and the cause of some confusion, is that Carvin no longer does the beveled edges on the DC700. The DC800 and DC600 don't have them, so it may have been a choice to keep the aesthetic consistent across the line. You may still be able to get beveled edges as an option 50.



I already posted what the Carvin rep told me over the phone. Here it is again. Straight edges are now the default for DC700, beveled edges are available (not option 50) for $30 more.


----------



## banenis (Oct 6, 2012)

I plan on buying a DC700, a DC600, and a DC800 all looking exactly the same. Does anyone know if the beveled edges that are available on the DC700 for $30 are also available on the DC600/800? 

I really like the beveled edges but it's more important to me that all 3 guitars match and look the same whether the edges are straight or beveled. And they'll all be option 50 anyway due to a custom paint job.


----------



## banenis (Oct 26, 2012)

I talked to carvin about this again. As of now, beveled edges are no longer available on the DC600/700/800 at all. Not even for the up charge.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Oct 29, 2012)

That is really sad. Why not? Are you sure you talked to the right person?


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 29, 2012)

thrsher said:


> I meant confused...ive seen people refer to birdseye as burl



Birdseye is generally wood cut from the trunk of the tree. Burl is usually cut from the root mass/stump. Burl can have birdsye and birdseye can have some burl, but birdseye and burl are not the same.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Oct 29, 2012)

banenis said:


> I talked to carvin about this again. As of now, beveled edges are no longer available on the DC600/700/800 at all. Not even for the up charge.



The really sad and frustrating  part is that they dis not update the DC700 web page with any of this info. In fact, they still have the ones with the RB option as default.


----------



## engage757 (Oct 29, 2012)

ENDLESS convo is endless.

Call Carvin if not happy. Always. I have had over 100 Carvins over the years(ordered and in-stock as well as used). Everytime they have fixed any issue or little want I had at the drop of a hat. Carvin's CS is top notch. Mark runs a great crew. My buddy had a carvin have a glass lampshade SHATTER on it and they took care of him.

Oh yeah, and there is a shit ton of birdseye in that board! How much more you think you can have before it looks too busy ya know?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Oct 29, 2012)

engage757 said:


> ENDLESS convo is endless.
> 
> Call Carvin if not happy. Always. I have had over 100 Carvins over the years(ordered and in-stock as well as used). Everytime they have fixed any issue or little want I had at the drop of a hat. Carvin's CS is top notch. Mark runs a great crew. My buddy had a carvin have a glass lampshade SHATTER on it and they took care of him.
> 
> Oh yeah, and there is a shit ton of birdseye in that board! How much more you think you can have before it looks too busy ya know?



Next time, as a personal advice, just read the whole darn thread (not just the 1st post) before replying. 

As per your vote of confidence for Carvin, I actually (if you read any of my posts in this thread or otherwise) happen to agree with you. But you can't be a great company and have an online system that sucks, what's the point of having it if it is far from being accurate. Maybe that was fine long ago, but at this day and age people just submit orders online if it's an option, I did that and did not get what I wanted but the guitar grew on me and I love it now. 

It just doesn't have to be this way, Carvin could hire a high school or college kid to do this stuff for them. This is not rocket science web programming or anything. They just need to update the pics they have and MAKE IT CLEAR on the web site what are the DEFAULT options for each model. Seriously it can be fixed in a couple of days.


----------



## engage757 (Oct 29, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Next time, as a personal advice, just read the whole darn thread (not just the 1st post) before replying.
> 
> As per your vote of confidence for Carvin, I actually (if you read any of my posts in this thread or otherwise) happen to agree with you. But you can't be a great company and have an online system that sucks, what's the point of having it if it is far from being accurate. Maybe that was fine long ago, but at this day and age people just submit orders online if it's an option, I did that and did not get what I wanted but the guitar grew on me and I love it now.
> 
> It just doesn't have to be this way, Carvin could hire a high school or college kid to do this stuff for them. This is not rocket science web programming or anything. They just need to update the pics they have and MAKE IT CLEAR on the web site what are the DEFAULT options for each model. Seriously it can be fixed in a couple of days.




Thanks,
I did. All of it.

And I would imagine that if a certain option was no longer available, that a customer service rep or sales guy would call and inform you. Same as Bart has done to me with every issue in the past, instant phone call to see how to proceed and any issue dealt with instantly. Maybe some lines were crossed, maybe you misunderstood or ordered the wrong thing inadvertently or maybe Carvin didn't pull an option fast enough. Either way, My point remains that Carvin would fix it instantly no matter what. This thread can hem and haw for days and weeks about how Carvin needs to fix their web ordering process or how things need to be more clear about standard features, and that may very well be, or maybe a simple mistake was made. Again, over 100 and any issue rectified perfectly. My buddy Rob ordered almost 200 Carvins when he was in his heyday. Any issue dealt with. And never had a poor guitar shipped to me once.

End of story? whether or not it is your mistake or Carvin's, or both, it needs to be made DEFINITELY clear that Carvin will fix or redo anything within ten days. One of the easiest and best Custom Shops ever to work with. Almost like a Guitar Custom Shop for Dummies if you were! 

Just love that there is no bullshit. You like it or you don't Carvin has you covered.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Oct 29, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Thanks,
> I did. All of it.
> 
> And I would imagine that if a certain option was no longer available, that a customer service rep or sales guy would call and inform you. Same as Bart has done to me with every issue in the past, instant phone call to see how to proceed and any issue dealt with instantly. Maybe some lines were crossed, maybe you misunderstood or ordered the wrong thing inadvertently or maybe Carvin didn't pull an option fast enough. Either way, My point remains that Carvin would fix it instantly no matter what. This thread can hem and haw for days and weeks about how Carvin needs to fix their web ordering process or how things need to be more clear about standard features, and that may very well be, or maybe a simple mistake was made. Again, over 100 and any issue rectified perfectly. My buddy Rob ordered almost 200 Carvins when he was in his heyday. Any issue dealt with. And never had a poor guitar shipped to me once.
> ...




Dear engage757,
You make it sound like it's a crime to criticize Carvin. Well, I obviously am not one of the highly regarded customers as yourself (it was my first order), so I got ZERO phone calls. Since you have read the thread, and as was suggested by another member, Carvin changed the default body routing option on the DC700 to make straight instead of round. They may have updated that on the new issue of the catalog, but they never updated their web page, even till now, while the change was apparently done last May/June. 

If you're saying that a company X is the best, but a customer is a dummy if he completely trusts their ordering web page which has misleading information, then I think this is a fairly biased argument you have there. It's not fair. And in my case, what would have been the solution? Send it back?!!!! What if I don't want to send it back and be without a 7-string guitar for another 8 weeks, don't you think that avoiding mistakes at first place is the way to go? Specially if they are really simple to correct on their part?


----------



## Knyas (Oct 29, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> If you're saying that a company X is the best, but a customer is a dummy if he completely trusts their ordering web page which has misleading information, then I think this is a fairly biased argument you have there. It's not fair.



It wasn't misleading, you just didn't get *exactly* what you wanted.



> And in my case, what would have been the solution? Send it back?!!!!



Yes. That's exactly what you should have done in the first place instead of constantly complaining about it. You should have been chasing the result that was more than easily attainable, which is what Engage is partially saying.


----------



## engage757 (Oct 29, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Dear engage757,
> You make it sound like it's a crime to criticize Carvin. Well, I obviously am not one of the highly regarded customers as yourself (it was my first order), so I got ZERO phone calls. Since you have read the thread, and as was suggested by another member, Carvin changed the default body routing option on the DC700 to make straight instead of round. They may have updated that on the new issue of the catalog, but they never updated their web page, even till now, while the change was apparently done last May/June.
> 
> If you're saying that a company X is the best, but a customer is a dummy if he completely trusts their ordering web page which has misleading information, then I think this is a fairly biased argument you have there. It's not fair. And in my case, what would have been the solution? Send it back?!!!! What if I don't want to send it back and be without a 7-string guitar for another 8 weeks, don't you think that avoiding mistakes at first place is the way to go? Specially if they are really simple to correct on their part?




I may have come across as a little harsh. Maybe Carvin needs to fix some things, but the reality is, with such a massive company, it could be a minor oversight, it would suck to have to send it back and be without one, but then you would have what you ordered.


----------



## noise in my mind (Oct 29, 2012)

looks awesome too me! I know that disappointment though when you order something and you don't get it to the exact specs. It's kinda pathetic a large company like carvin can't make simple up to date changes on their website. I have owned a couple of carvin guitars, and for the money, their quality can't be beat! They really are exceptional instruments.


----------



## potatohead (Oct 29, 2012)

Alright, I love Carvin. I do. I also ordered a DC700 about three months ago and in fact it was this thread that got me researching, and I finally figured out that they had in fact changed the edges and I was not getting the edges which I thought I was getting when I ordered the guitar (I don't care either way though unlike the OP). I am on the Carvin boards for at least 60 minutes a day and I had no idea they had changed anything. 

In fact, I even emailed Bart to ask about the BBE binding option and asked him if the guitar had been CNC'd because I might want to add the binding and I knew the edge was different. He replied he could still add it to the order if I wanted but never once mentioned the edge was in fact, not any different. 

I work in online sales. If my website was not updated within a day or two of these changes, I would be on my programmers ass. It STILL hasn't been updated after like five or six months. It's a couple pictures and a few sentences of text, in other words it's TEN MINUTES of work. Totally inexcusible. I know Kevio (the programmer) would have done it by now if he was instructed to. That guy has helped me a lot a couple times and he wastes no time.


----------



## davefoxtattoos (Oct 29, 2012)

This is good to know. I'm looking into another DC700. My first one has the beveled edges. I haven't decided yet if I want the flat or beveled edges, but I'll definitely make sure about what I'm getting now that I know the issue is in question. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 29, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> As per your vote of confidence for Carvin, I actually (if you read any of my posts in this thread or otherwise) happen to agree with you. But you can't be a great company and have an online system that sucks, what's the point of having it if it is far from being accurate. Maybe that was fine long ago, but at this day and age people just submit orders online if it's an option, I did that and did not get what I wanted but the guitar grew on me and I love it now.
> 
> It just doesn't have to be this way, Carvin could hire a high school or college kid to do this stuff for them. This is not rocket science web programming or anything. They just need to update the pics they have and MAKE IT CLEAR on the web site what are the DEFAULT options for each model. Seriously it can be fixed in a couple of days.




Considering there isnt really anything like carvin where you can have a gazillion options at the click of a button, and they are willing to fix anything your not happy with, it seems like your complaining about the .01% issue that is a pain in the butt to deal with and ignoring the 99.9% of how awesome they are and how they are better than any other production guitar company on their revolutionary system of ordering guitars with personal specs at great prices and great wait times whilst retaining great quality.

Please also ignore my run on sentance. AND my mispelling of sentance.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a few tings to say here, but first, let me make one thing clear as it seems that a few members who replied here don't seem to get it.

===============
*Disclaimer: I  Carvin and I absolutely LOVE the DC700 you see in this thread. Carvin is a great and a unique company that I respect a lot. Given the prices they offer and the craftsmanship, it's a no brainer for the >$1000 category and I have always mentioned this on several forum posts.*
===============


Now, here are my final thoughts on this matter: 

- The web site of the DC700 is indeed misleading. It's not that I just didn't get what I wanted, NO, it is misleading because it does not tell you what kind of edge routing is default. The pictures on the DC700 + the BBE option in the builder app imply that the RB is the default option. 

- There are a lot of people and I am (was) one of them that will prefer submitting an online order if it is available. Because I was under a lot of stress last summer (death in the family) + my order was straight forward, I didn't feel the need to call anyone. Still for a company in Carvin's stature, in 2012, that has an online business, it's unheard of to have such discrepancies. 

- Fixing the issue, as duly noted by *potatohead* above, it takes a few mins. I know that a lot of web developers use Dreamweaver and a kid can make these changes with this software.

- I learned my lesson, but my point is that it doesn't have to be this way. Carvin can be a great online order company as well as a great phone order company. That's all. 

- Just FYI, I am saving for my next year build(s), I was simply blown away by the craftsmanship and the quality that it will be really really hard for me to get anything other than Carvin from now on.


----------



## banenis (Oct 30, 2012)

davefoxtattoos said:


> This is good to know. I'm looking into another DC700. My first one has the beveled edges. I haven't decided yet if I want the flat or beveled edges, but I'll definitely make sure about what I'm getting now that I know the issue is in question. Thanks for the info.



According to Keith the sales guy, you can't get the beveled edges at all anymore, whether you want them or not. So that choice may have already been made for you.


----------



## joshuallen (Nov 5, 2012)

Funny thing was I was just doing a pretend Carvin build and they had a rounded edges option. Like, just now.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 5, 2012)

joshuallen said:


> Funny thing was I was just doing a pretend Carvin build and they had a rounded edges option. Like, just now.


 
I'm guessing you weren't building a DC600/700/800. Rounded edges are not the same as beveled and are available on a few guitars, DC727/747/127/135 etc etc.


----------

